# 0768 qctp



## Garththomas (Mar 29, 2020)

I just installed an oxa tool post 
I used a M10-1.5x75 bolt, I cut the head to 14mm x 3mm thick and if you can tell I off set the flange and cut the thickness from the underside of the head to make sure I had enough height for the stud.
 When I removed the existing stud the the through hole was off center in the counter sink, the original post was a tight fit in the hole but had clearance in the countersink and was not off set to match. My M10 bolt wasnt going to fit as tight and I thought I would have to put some sort of key to stop it from spinning and then I had the idea to off set the flange. I measured about 60thou difference in the centers so I used my 4jaw chuck and it worked pretty good, I did do a little filing to shape the flange




I used a single 3/4” washer to raise it above the raised boss on the compound and I had to remove about 1mm off the top of the boss to come flush with the washer. As you can see I was able to use the original tool post top bolt and handle, while tightening it down I could feel the stud turn and lock just like Id hoped it would. So far Im very happy how it turned out.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 29, 2020)

You are going to enjoy that little tool post. One of the best improvements out there for the mini lathe. I like the top handle you managed to save. I need to get around to making a couple of those.


----------



## Garththomas (Mar 30, 2020)

I had wanted one for a long time but couldnt justify the cost. I ordered a barrel blank for an air rifle, it hasnt arrived yet but I was doing some other odds and ends and I was getting tired of sharpening then reshimming the cutters. I also found that after a while my stacks of feeler gauges didnt seem to settle properly and it became tedious cleaning them etc. That welded carbide cutter was just for the pic, its the only one I have and I cant cut worth a darn with it, I should maybe see if I can improve it with my diamond file.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 30, 2020)

I ruined one of those myself. Silly me I thought the thing would have proper cutting geometry right out of the package. I still don't have a proper wheel for grinding it. Happy airgunning. Hope you post the barrel project.


----------

